# I am trying to become professional photographer



## NatalieValerie

I am trying to become a professional photographer but all i know i learn from YouTube tutorials  you might will just laugh at my pictures but if somebody will give me right advice i will be appreciate.


----------



## vipgraphx

Buy a D800 and your about half way. Buy a 70-200 2.8 lens and your are all the way there. Now start up a Facebook page and advertise your services. Charge top dollar and WALA professional photographer over night.


----------



## NatalieValerie

I satisfied with d 7000 actually i will buy something else one day but not now i am wondering why this forum does not let me post my pict


----------



## tecboy

Did you click on the icon that says "insert image?"  Is your photo jpeg?


----------



## MitchStrp

You said professional.. D7000 is not a professional camera. Professionalism in this industry does cost despite what others might say. Obviously anyone could drop 10k on pro equipment but the skill must be there as well. Now a days people pick up a camera and learn the exposure triangle and automatically are "professionals" what does that title actually do for you as of right now? Just be happy being behind a camera and continue learning, if you end up succeeding then great you are a "pro" if not, well then its not for you.


----------



## tirediron

What kind of professional photographer?  Sports?  Fashion?  Family?  Commercial?  At this point your equipment matters very little, the D7000 is fine for learning, but your question is so general as to be unanswerable.  What area(s) of photography do you want advice on?


----------



## EIngerson

Subscribing.


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> Subscribing.



lol!


----------



## Judobreaker

MitchStrp said:


> You said professional.. D7000 is not a professional camera. Professionalism in this industry does cost despite what others might say. Obviously anyone could drop 10k on pro equipment but the skill must be there as well. Now a days people pick up a camera and learn the exposure triangle and automatically are "professionals" what does that title actually do for you as of right now? Just be happy being behind a camera and continue learning, if you end up succeeding then great you are a "pro" if not, well then its not for you.



Define 'professional' camera.
A good photographer can create stunning images with a D7000, it's a really nice camera.


----------



## EIngerson

"If you can't take fantastic images with todays camera's, you're a moron."  ~  a very smart and talented dude said.


----------



## weepete

How about starting with a class at your local college then? I know from reading some posts on here that some manage to start as a photographers assistant and work their way up from there after a number of years, but I would have thought that if you seriously want to go pro then you should make a good attempt at learning the basics first.


----------



## Gavjenks

> Did you click on the icon that says "insert image?" Is your photo jpeg?


Dude. She's a soon to be professional. Think about who you're talking to!

@OP: In all seriousness, the D7000 is perfectly fine to use profesionally, if you know what you're doing.  What you need is not a better camera. What you need is to stop watching youtube quite so much (some is good, exclusively no) and *practice*, no matter how good you are or aren't right now.


----------



## JoeW

Okay, you've got a career goal.  Let me offer some advice...there are at least two general areas you need to get a lot deeper/knowledgable about:  taking photos/creating photos and then the profession of photography as a business.

As for taking photos, others (like Gavjenks and Judobreaker) have pointed out, the D7000 is going to be more than fine for where you are right now.  YouTube is a start but it's nowhere the best resource for learning how to get better at this.  Willing to expose yourself to criticism and feedback is critical--you can't grow as an artist and professional unless you're willing to hear (and learn) from comments other than compliments.  Look at how you learn best....books?  classes?  video?  If you're really a video person (I'm not--I learn better from books) then check out Adorama TV...lots of very short, practical videos on a range of subjects and Bryan Peterson is a great guy...if you like his videos than you'll want to check out some of his books.  But the other thing is to start giving yourself assignments.  Give yourself a shooting assignment each week.  Maybe this week it's to shoot using DoF.  Next week it's to shoot using negative space.  Maybe the week after it's 30 different perspectives (without using photoshop) of a common household object (like a pencil).  The week after it's maybe shots that convey movement.  Don't just go shoot (though that's a good thing to do), give yourself a focus and an assignment to judge yourself against.

Second, there are plenty of people who produce great photos who don't cut it in business.  So you need to learn about photography as a business.  For instance, in my experience, almost every successful pro is someone who has a niche.  I know of a couple of very successful wedding photographers and 80-98% of their business is nothing but weddings.  I know of two photographers who make livings shooting nothing but pets (and not just pets, one is nothing but agility competitions and pet portraits).  Another photographer who specializes in office space and architecture.  Another who has a business (with a bunch of subcontractors/temporary hires) shooting youth sports teams.  Everyone who does this professionally will tell you that they're a businessman/woman first and foremost.  So classes on marketing (not sales but marketing), business planning, taxes, the law (and how it applies to photography and a small business) are all relevant to you.  You're going to need to become good at post processing (even if you have an assistant do that, you need to know enough to be able to project what can be done to a photograph, if it's savable, how time consuming it will be to edit it) for your pricing decisions as well as organizing a workflow.  Whatever your niche is, you're going to need to focus on it...if you shoot weddings that you're going to spend a lot of time talking to wedding planners, locations that host weddings, caterers, tux rental shops...probably more time than you spend talking to other photographers.  You'll immerse yourself in your niche so you become known as the local resource for photography for your speciality.


----------



## NatalieValerie

Automatically bad advice so you are saying when you decide to become a photographer first thing you did its you drop 10 k for equipment ? Do y realize that i know at least 3 famous photographers taking pict only using camera  no extra equipment or even flash ? One of them saith extra equipment is not letting you to catch a lot of moments sins you more concern about carrying stuff or do not loose them  Anyone can make great pict with 10k studio you try to create something with what you have and than you can move forward buying expensive camera


----------



## EIngerson

NatalieValerie said:


> Automatically bad advice so you are saying when you decide to become a photographer first thing you did its you drop 10 k for equipment ? Do y realize that i know at least 3 famous photographers taking pict only using camera  no extra equipment or even flash ? One of them saith extra equipment is not letting you to catch a lot of moments sins you more concern about carrying stuff or do not loose them  Anyone can make great pict with 10k studio you try to create something with what you have and than you can move forward buying expensive camera




I changed my mind. Go back to school. That was painful to read.


----------



## mmaria

oh... I've never used this before... had to try...


----------



## NatalieValerie

Thank you you i am more then ready for critique but i had problems to upload pict i guess its because i was using my phone to upload pict i will try later today using my computer. And yea i know for sure what kind of photography i like its glamour photography but local sources it's usually  you know this private colleges trying to make money on involving you in unnecessary loans  i will better get a new equipment for this money


----------



## NatalieValerie

Exactly that is kind of people trying to bring you down and it's not even about photography yet  sorry your smartness but English is my second language


----------



## NatalieValerie

Well do i deal with a fortune teller? I am not hoping its gonna happened soon i am ready to work hard


----------



## Judobreaker

You know, JoeW has a very solid point. Being a professional photographer isn't just about being able to create good-looking photos... You've got to sell them.
I've had numerous people tell me I should start a business with my photography... Regardless of whether I think my photos are good enough for this, I think I'd be rather bad at being a professional photographer because I would kind of suck at selling my photos. I'm definitely not a businessman.


----------



## EIngerson

Natalie,

This is going to sound harsh, but please don't take it that way. When you plan a career your intent should be to work until retirement and set yourself up to enjoy your golden years stress free. Photography seems like a fun way to make a living. but theres more to life to think about here. To work for yourself as a photographer means just that. You work for yourself. YOU pay your medical insurance. There is no company 401K set up for you. There is no workman's comp if you find yourself injured and not able to work. YOU foot the bill and lose out. That said, you're one car accident away from bankruptcy. 

We photographers like to glam up what we do. We take really nice photos of really nice places and really famous people. But look behind the scenes on that. They're not staying in a five star hotel with the celebrities. They are staying at a motel 6 or in their car, getting up at the but crack of dawn to prep for the days shooting. Hauling all sorts of gear all over Gods creation to "get the shot" It's dirty, it's tiring and quite frankly exhausting work. All so you can go back to your room (hopefully) and edit into the wee hours of the morning. That way you can have empty memory cards and full batteries to do the same thing the next day. 

In life, things are NEVER as simple as they seem. There's a saying my Mom taught me. "The grass is greener on the other side because you can't see the **** in the yard." My Mom's a smart lady. Just my opinion, but you should build a solid foundation career and keep photography as a hobby. If it grows into a career.fine. but putting all your eggs in that basket now is a bad call.

Just my opinion though. I wish you luck.


----------



## NatalieValerie

You know its very expansive is any other sources i can get a certificate from?


----------



## tecboy

I'm still waiting for you to upload your photos.


----------



## NatalieValerie

Yea i understand i have never take  money for picturing  because it makes me feel uncomfortable i know my pict are not even close to professionals and its more like hobby for me not for money  but i take it seriously bc i really want to reach this level when you not gonna be ashamed to sell your photographs  it's not about money


----------



## NatalieValerie

I just need to finish some errands and i will


----------



## EIngerson

NatalieValerie said:


> Yea i understand i have never take  money for picturing  because it makes me feel uncomfortable i know my pict are not even close to professionals and its more like hobby for me not for money  but i take it seriously bc i really want to reach this level when you not gonna be ashamed to sell your photographs  it's not about money




Keep at it. Google and Youtube taught me everything I know. Tons of great information out there. Most importantly, HAVE FUN at it.


----------



## manaheim

Here is everything I can think of in 5 minutes or less:

- Equipment does not matter, until you cannot get the picture you want with the gear you have. 
- Experience and practice will help you identify the times when your gear will fail, before you're on the gig and realizing you're screwed.
- Being a professional photographer is more about running a business than it is about photography. Take some courses on running a business and it will help you a lot.
- Always have a contract, even when you are doing things for free. Make sure all agreements are in writing so there is no confusion later.
- Try to have backup gear available, particularly if doing events that are a single moment in time (weddings)
- Learn your equipment, learn your craft. True dedication to understanding how all that stuff works is critical in producing good product.
- Be aware that there are 8 million people these days who are grabbing these inexpensive "big cameras" and saying "Wow! I should go pro!" That means you are swimming in a sea of competitors, and your current story isn't any better than theirs.
- Know that being a photographer isn't as glamorous as some people think. Can it be? Sure. But, for the most part, it's a lot of hard work, dealing with annoying people who do not understand your craft and make ridiculous demands, and disappointment. As your experience and skill grows, these elements will fade or become less important, but initially you should expect heap-loads of it.
- All of this takes time. Lots of time. Don't expect to be successful at this overnight. I've seen a few very bright people (note I didn't say talented- I said BRIGHT) who got themselves setup with a decent career in a couple years. Most folks never make it.
- How you present yourself in ANY form or forum will become very important. While I understand English is not your first language, you're going to need to take a little time to make sure that you give what language you are comfortable with it's due attention. Simple example: "pict".  It's not a pict, it's a picture. Use the full word.


----------



## NatalieValerie

Every word is true but it's not only for photography for every other job or business too i know its not gonna be easy   but money it's not main reason its more like hobby for me


----------



## mmaria

NatalieValerie said:


> Every word is true but it's not only for photography for every other job or business too i know its not gonna be easy   but money it's not main reason its more like hobby for me



Eric, will you take over this one?


----------



## DSRay

NatalieValerie said:


> Automatically bad advice so you are saying when you decide to become a photographer first thing you did its you drop 10 k for equipment ? Do y realize that i know at least 3 famous photographers taking pict only using camera  no extra equipment or even flash ? One of them saith extra equipment is not letting you to catch a lot of moments sins you more concern about carrying stuff or do not loose them  Anyone can make great pict with 10k studio you try to create something with what you have and than you can move forward buying expensive camera



Really? So who are these famous photographers and if you have already accepted their opinions, why are you asking the question?


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> NatalieValerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every word is true but it's not only for photography for every other job or business too i know its not gonna be easy   but money it's not main reason its more like hobby for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric, will you take over this one?
Click to expand...


Nope, I'm out.


----------



## Designer

NatalieValerie said:


> I am trying to become a professional photographer but all i know i learn from YouTube tutorials  you might will just laugh at my pictures but if somebody will give me right advice i will be appreciate.



Try to get a job working for another photographer.  It is not glamorous, and lots of hard work, but you will learn fast.  Mostly you will be moving equipment, cleaning the studio, answering the telephone, etc.  Do not expect to take professional photographs immediately, but just observe and learn.


----------



## pixmedic

NatalieValerie said:


> Automatically bad advice so you are saying when you decide to become a photographer first thing you did its you drop 10 k for equipment ? Do y realize that i know at least 3 famous photographers taking pict only using camera  no extra equipment or even flash ? One of them saith extra equipment is not letting you to catch a lot of moments sins you more concern about carrying stuff or do not loose them  Anyone can make great pict with 10k studio you try to create something with what you have and than you can move forward buying expensive camera



I would like to point out that there is a difference between deciding to become a photographer, and deciding to become a "professional" photographer.

If you really think "anyone" can take great pictures with a studio and 10k in equipment,  your best business bet then is to take out a small business loan,  open a studio, and start raking in the money.

I would love to know who your "famous" photography friends are, and what kind of photography they do. When people talk about professional photographers needing all that equipment, they aren't just talking about a camera and a lens and some studio lights.  A lot of things depend on what type of photography you are doing. If you plan to do weddings with one camera and a lens or two....you are foolish. Our equipment list easily tops 10k because we have backups of everything from cameras and lenses,  to flashes and stands. 

It is true that plenty of people start a "business" with little more than a camera, a lens, and a dream....Some of them even make money at it...but the first time a camera, flash, or lens breaks while shooting a one time event like a wedding, or christening, or birthday....that 10k in backup gear won't seem like such a silly idea.

Me? My whole kit that I'm using can fail and all I have to do is walk over to my camera bags and grab another one. I lose a few minutes instead of the rest of the event. Being a professional is not just knowing how to use a camera, but being able to get the job done under any conditions.

You are right about learning what you have before getting more gear, just remember to learn what gear you need for a job before you agree to do it. Business skills are often more important than photography skills, and a good business plan is to be prepared for any piece of equipment to fail at any given time.


----------



## NatalieValerie

i didnt mean by that i dont need your opinion its very important for me, but i dont think that i dont have a chance in photography if i am not gonna spend 10k right away. doesn't sounds right to me. i like to studying photographs that other people are taking  and it was a tvshow i dont remember the name of it and i don't remember name of this photographer but i will pull it up and post link for you  i  just was amassed she is only carrying camera with her and her pict are so alive. I only have d7000 no lenses no flash yet  that is one more question what kind of flash can i buy for this camera not expensive please what else do i need for first time ? honesty i got camera 1 year ago and i start watching tutorials and read about photography and practicing 3-4 month ago , and now i have  a feeling that i am missing a lot. i you have some links for tutorials books that helped you to get a better quality of your pict somehing that helped you at my level i will be apreciate .


----------



## NatalieValerie

but how could i find photographer who need assistant? i was thinking about it before.


----------



## pixmedic

I'm at work on my phone so I can't link much. Online tutorials are great, but what's even better is taking that knowledge and applying it to actual picture taking and SEEING how different techniques make differences in the pictures. 

I would recommend finding a tutorial on one one technique...Portraits, landscape, wildlife. ..whatever interests you, and then go try applying it to your photography before moving on to a different tutorial.


----------



## pixmedic

NatalieValerie said:


> but how could i find photographer who need assistant? i was thinking about it before.



My wife interned with a wedding and portrait photographer for 5 years before doing any work of her own. We got lucky as he was a friend of my father's. 

It's difficult now to find photographers willing to help new people, and the market is very saturated.


----------



## tecboy

Hello....too many replies and still no photos yet!


----------



## NatalieValerie

i already answered this question i dont think you dont need equipment just saing not now. i am trying to find link for this tvshow where i saw this photographer


----------



## Designer

NatalieValerie said:


> but how could i find photographer who need assistant? i was thinking about it before.



If it were me, I would assemble my portfolio of my absolute best 5 shots, and go knocking on doors.  They're usually listed in the telephone directory.  Call ahead and make an appointment.  Do not be late.  Tell the owner you are looking for a job as a photographer's assistant.  If that one turns you down, ask politely if he knows of any other photographers who might be looking for an assistant.  Thank him for his time and call the next one.  Keep doing this until you get the job.


----------



## KmH

YouTube has some serious limitations as a learning source, the biggest being a lack of a logical progression from A to Z. 

Professional photographs look professional because of lighting, posing, composition and attention to detail.

Lighting can be ambient light or supplemental light. Using ambient lighting outside is limiting because we can't control the light quality or its direction.
That lack of control is a factor that can have a negative impact on running a photography business. Consider what happens if a client books an appointment and it is raining at the appointment time, or if the only time the client can book is at night.
In a studio we can shoot if it's raining, snowing, or night, and have total control over light quality and direction whenever we need it.
Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere
Light It, Shoot It, Retouch It: Learn Step by Step How to Go from Empty Studio to Finished Image (Voices That Matter)
Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography

Posing
Dynamic Posing Guide: Modern Techniques for Digital Photographers
Master Posing Guide for Portrait Photographers: A Complete Guide to Posing Singles, Couples, and Groups

Starting a retail photography business:
How to Start a Home-Based Photography Business, 6th (Home-Based Business Series)
Going Pro: How to Make the Leap from Aspiring to Professional Photographer


----------



## tecboy

Now is too early to think about trying to become a glamour photographer.  Just because you see glamour magazine at Barnes & Noble doesn't make you become a glamour photographer.  You are jumping ahead.  Just have fun shooting for now.


----------



## NatalieValerie




----------



## tecboy

Well, these are not glamour.


----------



## NatalieValerie

i know to early i got it


----------



## JerryLove

Though I do think there's some significant post left that should be done (perhaps that's just me) I do quite like those photos. Particularly (left to right, top to bottom) #3-#6.

No opinion on "Glamour"


----------



## tecboy

If you want to be glamour photographer, then go for it.  Keep shooting, have more practices, and have fun.  If you really get a job as glamour photographer, hook me up, because I want to be one too.


----------



## Imasphere

By glamour photography you are probably thinking of shooting fashion shows. Here's an idea, contact local high schools. They often have school fashion shows organized by the students and they could be a great way to get  some  practice shots. Hip  hop dance shows might have the same kind of lighting and vibe and could also be a great source of practice. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler

OK, I 'followed' everyone who left their twitter link, I think.

If I missed you please send me a PM with your link.
Feel no obligation to follow me, but I am watching you.


----------



## tecboy

You can search the internet or local newspaper for local fashion show event.  Some are very expensive and some are free.  Once you in the fashion show, you can networking with fashion designers and show your portfolio.  They can give you more information for their next event, and they can get you in for free if it is a paid event.  Hope that's help.


----------



## Tee

Consider looking at local stores for classes (I just Googled your area and I see two).  Try Meet-up.com for groups as well.


----------



## 71M

Judobreaker said:


> Define 'professional' camera.



One that enables a photographer to make a living.


----------



## NatalieValerie

Tanks I appreciate well thing is I don't have even flash and I am taking pict mostly outside I am picturing all my friends and some neighbors see it's just for practice . I still can't figure it do I actually need use flash outside and I don't know much about light shadows my pict are either overexposed or my models have a lot of shadows on themes faces may be you can send me links where I can learn more about light.


----------



## 71M

Shadows on their faces, yes use a bit of fill flash.


----------



## NatalieValerie

Ok I will but for now I am just picturing everything I can and maybe I will change my mind  thanks for advices.


----------



## NatalieValerie

Not exactly but yeas probably it is fashion photography here in USA sorry I already told you English is my second language  but I want to take pict for fashion magazines may be one day but now I just want to know more about how to take pict it's only my first steps


----------



## 71M

NatalieValerie said:


> Not exactly but yeas probably it is fashion photography here in USA sorry I already told you English is my second language  but I want to take pict for fashion magazines may be one day but now I just want to know more about how to take pict it's only my first steps



Do you know anyone in the fashion business?


----------



## NatalieValerie

You right but I don't know enough to do it now I am telling you I am beginner literally level 0  I have problems with light my photos are mostly overexposed or they haves lot of shadows and I can't control it yet I need learn more about this and I appreciate every advice I got here


----------



## NatalieValerie

Thanks I will call them in the morning


----------



## 71M

NatalieValerie said:


> You right but I don't know enough to do it now I am telling you I am beginner literally level 0  I have problems with light my photos are mostly overexposed or they haves lot of shadows and I can't control it yet I need learn more about this and I appreciate every advice I got here



Yes, yes I understand; Natalie..do you have friends or family in the fashion business? Do you know anyone that sells clothes? Do you have girlfriends that can act as models for you?


----------



## NatalieValerie

We'll I do know school-agencies they are making this castings choosing models and they need photographers to make  Portfolios but I am not ready I am telling you I need to learn much more before I will look for fashion photographer job


----------



## NatalieValerie

Yea I do have friends models and Iam picturing    them  for practice all the time


----------



## tecboy

NatalieValerie said:


> We'll I do know school-agencies they are making this castings choosing models and they need photographers to make  Portfolios but I am not ready I am telling you I need to learn much more before I will look for fashion photographer job



That is good, but it doesn't hurt if you try submitting your portfolio.  If they reject you, you can learn from it and resubmit with better portfolio some other time.


----------



## 71M

NatalieValerie said:


> Yea I do have friends models and Iam picturing    them  for practice all the time



Good, thanks for your reply.


----------



## 71M

NatalieValerie said:


> We'll I do know school-agencies they are making this castings choosing models and they need photographers to make  Portfolios but I am not ready I am telling you I need to learn much more before I will look for fashion photographer job


Work with your friends to get the hair, make-up and the clothes looking really great. Find a room or place where you can make the background - very clean - very simple with good sunlight through a big window.. and make some pictures with your models. (No flash on the camera for now.)


----------



## Derrel

My advice: learn as much as you can about photography, posing, and lighting. Shoot as much as you can. Build a network of models, and makeup and hair people, who can help you do "shoots". Buy an issue of Harper's Bazarr, and pick out three photos that you can create.

Alessandra Ambrosio reveals white knickers under ultra-sheer skirt at Harper's Bazaar photo-shoot | Mail Online

There is editorial and advertising work. You need to have a lot of skills. WE HAD A GUY here, a young 18 year-old kid named Dylan...Dylan Straub maybe??? He wanted to do the same thing...he had 3,4 girls who wanted to be models, and he lived in a VERY small town in California...he built his skills one shoot at a time. YOUR area has LOTS of good, natural light, and PLENTY of beautiful model-type people.

If you want it, go after it. Maybe shoot some quinceanera events for some money from photography, and just shoot whatever you can, to get experience. You want to develop the ability to produce images with a camera, based on a concept and a layout. Shoot beautiful people, pretty women and handsome men.


----------



## tecboy

You may find this in your area.  RAW natural born artist


----------



## NatalieValerie

Thank you everybody  I win keep posting pict I am taking to get more critique and advices from if you can send me some links that might help me improve my photos and learn more about light  I will be appreciate


----------



## Designer

NatalieValerie said:


> Thank you everybody  I win keep posting pict I am taking to get more critique and advices from if you can send me some links that might help me improve my photos and learn more about light  I will be appreciate



Check this site.  Click on "tutorials".

Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community


----------



## vipgraphx

For what it's worth good luck and hope you succeed in your endeavors.


----------



## Steve5D

NatalieValerie said:


> Automatically bad advice



There are a lo of people here who could make a career out of not ever being helpful. The first response to your question is an example of that...



> so you are saying when you decide to become a photographer first thing you did its you drop 10 k for equipment ? Do y realize that i know at least 3 famous photographers taking pict only using camera  no extra equipment or even flash ? One of them saith extra equipment is not letting you to catch a lot of moments sins you more concern about carrying stuff or do not loose them  Anyone can make great pict with 10k studio you try to create something with what you have and than you can move forward buying expensive camera



Allow me to give you a piece of advice: Don't trot out the "I know famous photographers" line. Seriously, it doesn't impress anyone.

The best thing I think you can do right now is learn. Learn, learn, learn. Learn the basics of photography first. Don't run before you can walk. Becoming proficient at photography is a process. 

Have a goal for when you'd like to hang your shingle out, but be prepared to amend that. Then work towards that goal. Being a good photographer will not ensure you run a successful photography business. You need to know, and handle, the business side, as well. Whether you learn it on the fly or go to school for it, learn it.

Do you have examples of your work that we can see?


----------



## runnah

Considering there are maybe a handful of true "pros" on here I would take most advice given with a grain of salt.

That being said, as a professional in a different field I know I got to where I am by working hard and improving my skills.


----------



## Steve5D

runnah said:


> That being said, as a professional in a different field I know I got to where I am by working hard and improving my skills.



That...


----------



## ronlane

Steve5D said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, as a professional in a different field I know I got to where I am by working hard and improving my skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That...
Click to expand...


Let me say the same thing in a different manner.  Hard work and preparation is what got most professionals where they are. Talent helps and makes the process go faster but talent along won't be enough.


----------



## Nevermore1

NatalieValerie said:


> Automatically bad advice so you are saying when you decide to become a photographer first thing you did its you drop 10 k for equipment ? Do y realize that i know at least 3 famous photographers taking pict only using camera  no extra equipment or even flash ? One of them saith extra equipment is not letting you to catch a lot of moments sins you more concern about carrying stuff or do not loose them  Anyone can make great pict with 10k studio you try to create something with what you have and than you can move forward buying expensive camera



I just wanted to jump in for a sec here - I've noticed a few posts giving the the OP a hard a hard time about the quote in red above, considering that she has made it clear that English is not her first language and from another post where she mentions finding a video of one of the photographers I believe she meant to say that she knows _of _some famous photographers; she does not personally know them.  It is an easy mistake to make.

To the OP - there is some excellent advice being given here (and the usual not so good advice as well).  As most have said - just keep practicing and learning as much as you can.  Offer to volunteer to shoot a local HS fashion show, join some photography meetup groups in your area as well.  As some other posters have said - submit your top pictures to some local photographers to see if they will let you apprentice with them.  Don't worry if you don't think your photos are all that great yet.  If you are turned down ask them what areas they think you need to improve in then work on those areas and keep submitting your work.  

I don't know how long you have been in the country and speaking English but also work on your English skills as it will help you a lot.  I know that is not easy, English is my Grandmother's 5th language and she has been speaking it for over 40 years and still doesn't always choose the correct words which can completely change the meaning of what she was intending to say.  When she is talking to us it's not a big deal since we can usually figure out what she meant pretty easily.  Unfortunately, she has unintentionally ended up really insulting some strangers when she didn't mean to.  If you will be working with clients you want to make sure that what you are saying is getting out properly so you don't inadvertently agree to or promise something that you didn't mean to agree to because of the wrong choice of words (or in the above - leaving out one word changed the meaning of your sentence if I am understanding you correctly).  I'm not saying that you can't be a photographer without perfect English, just make sure that both you and your client are clear on what is expected and that both sides are indeed agreeing to the same thing.


----------



## tecboy

I know a lot of famous photographers, but they are all dead.


----------



## DarkShadow

vipgraphx said:


> Buy a D800 and your about half way. Buy a 70-200 2.8 lens and your are all the way there. Now start up a Facebook page and advertise your services. Charge top dollar and WALA professional photographer over night.


That about covers it all.:thumbup:


----------



## bribrius

you might just have to admit you suck at it and go get a job. I admit I suck at it. Doesn't mean you still cant shoot pics.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I only read the first page.  You guys are mean.   D7000 is fine.  Just pair it with a nice lens and you are set. Maybe not weddings.  You can do portrait sessions no problem.


----------



## tecboy

Welcome to The PhotoForum!


----------



## minicoop1985

I just want to add Ansel Adams used a Hasselblad.



:mrgreen: Stir the pot a little more...

BTW, I know a professional photographer/videographer who primarily uses a Canon 7D, which is roughly equivalent to a D7x00. He's pretty good too. I also know some moron who barely knows how to use a zoom ring. In fact, I'm not entirely sure he does know how to use a zoom ring. He uses a 1D with all L lenses. We all know equipment makes you better. Look at the exalted status I've achieved since purchasing a Hasselblad of my own. Now I am worshipped and being considered for Great Dear Leader of Photo Forum to Take Over Capitalist Scum or something like that. But in this guy's case, it didn't do much of anything for him. Wonder why that is... 


SARCASM, people. SARCASM.


----------



## John_Olexa

I haven't read every post, but if thats you in the avatar, have you though about making a living being on the other side of the camera & photography a hobby???  just saying.
For the record I've had images published in books & magazines using my Rebel XT ! (8mp)


----------



## mmaria

ok guys!

I think it's the time for me to say something completely honestly here.

If her avatar wasn't like that, this thread would be gone before it even started!


----------



## vipgraphx

mmaria said:


> ok guys!  I think it's the time for me to say something completely honestly here.  If her avatar wasn't like that, this thread would be gone before it even started!



+2


----------



## tecboy

I'm nearsighted, the avatar is too small to see.


----------



## calamityjane

NatalieValerie said:


> Automatically bad advice so you are saying when you decide to become a photographer first thing you did its you drop 10 k for equipment ? Do y realize that i know at least 3 famous photographers taking pict only using camera  no extra equipment or even flash ? One of them saith extra equipment is not letting you to catch a lot of moments sins you more concern about carrying stuff or do not loose them  Anyone can make great pict with 10k studio you try to create something with what you have and than you can move forward buying expensive camera


In business, you need to be able to communicate with clients and potential clients, in a coherent, and professional manner. You are based in an English-speaking market, so I suggest you take classes in business English in order to be able to converse naturally with your target market.


----------



## calamityjane

NatalieValerie said:


> i didnt mean by that i dont need your opinion its very important for me, but i dont think that i dont have a chance in photography if i am not gonna spend 10k right away. doesn't sounds right to me. i like to studying photographs that other people are taking  and it was a tvshow i dont remember the name of it and i don't remember name of this photographer but i will pull it up and post link for you  i  just was amassed she is only carrying camera with her and her pict are so alive. I only have d7000 no lenses no flash yet  that is one more question what kind of flash can i buy for this camera not expensive please what else do i need for first time ? honesty i got camera 1 year ago and i start watching tutorials and read about photography and practicing 3-4 month ago , and now i have  a feeling that i am missing a lot. i you have some links for tutorials books that helped you to get a better quality of your pict somehing that helped you at my level i will be apreciate .


So now I know this is definitely trolling!


----------



## KmH

According to the OP's profile:
NatalieValerie was last logged into TPF: Mar 23, 2014
Pretty close to 2 years ago.

What is the sound of one hand clapping?


----------



## calamityjane

NatalieValerie said:


> Tanks I appreciate well thing is I don't have even flash and I am taking pict mostly outside I am picturing all my friends and some neighbors see it's just for practice . I still can't figure it do I actually need use flash outside and I don't know much about light shadows my pict are either overexposed or my models have a lot of shadows on themes faces may be you can send me links where I can learn more about light.


Can't understand why nobody else sees this for the troll it is?


----------



## snowbear

Two year old thread - it doesn't really matter.


----------

